# Swaying gait - should I be concerned?



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I have watched it twice. I think he is ambling. This means the right back foot and the right front foot go forward at the same time, same then with left feet. Easier to se if filmed f rom the side. This is a very easy way for animals to walk. Horses do it when they get tired. Has he put weight on recently? How does he move when he is going a bit faster - really trotting instead of walking.
Walking like this makes their rib cage sway.
Some one else may see something else as I am not completely sure.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The video won't open for me.


----------



## Guido (Sep 2, 2016)

I am by no means an expert, but to me that looks like quite a sway.
Could it be that something is lodged between his paw pads or anything? Otherwise, I would want to have this checked out if I were you. 

Keep us posted?


----------



## hjbows88 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for your feedback. He may have put on a bit of weight over Xmas and he definitely slows down in his walks and swaggers a bit more when he carries extra weight. I will keep an eye over the next week or two and see if it improves with a stricter diet. At the moment there are no other symptoms and when he is properly trotting/jogging/playing with friends he has absolutely no sway at all, so I do wonder if it is as the first responder suggested. I will keep you updated.

Apologies about video - can't put full link in here as it won't let me, but if you put https:// before the vimeo link into your browser it should work.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

He IS pacing, that is what the other posted called ambling. Pacing does cause them to move in two parts instead of fluidly. Can you get someone to move him at a correct foot timing and film that, from the side?


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Personally I would get him checked by vet. Or at least pop in and check if he has put on weight. Even if they have a problem, when trotting they can look fine according to our physio. As said above see if you can get him walking without pacing and video. Do you think he has lost any muscle mass around his thighs? Hopefully it is just a bit of Christmas excess - let us know how it goes and good luck.


----------



## hjbows88 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi all,

I managed to get a couple of videos of him side on and also running. Please put https:// before the links below to view.

vimeo.com/198819528

vimeo.com/198819652

Thoughts appreciated.

Best wishes,

Hannah


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

He is definitely a pacer. It's a very efficient way of covering a lot of ground in a very short time. Although it's more usual in horses than dogs, I wouldn't be concerned at all.


----------



## hjbows88 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you very much for replying, much appreciated!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

The Old English Sheepdog has pacing or ambling in their standard as they should have a rolling gait. No need to worry. It might be because he has put on some weight and finds it easier to walk like this.
My horse always did it when she was tired!!
You live in lovely countryside on your videos.


----------



## hjbows88 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for replying. Yes we are lucky to have woodland and fields opposite our house so he gets spoilt with lovely walks and lots of freedom to run about (when he isn't plodding and shaking his bum that is!)


----------

